
Bill Gates has quietly left Microsoft’s Board of Directors - braythwayt
https://news.microsoft.com/2020/03/13/microsoft-announces-change-to-its-board-of-directors/
======
mtmail
"Quietly" was added by the submitter. It was big news on HackerNews that day
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22570909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22570909)

~~~
pmdulaney
I noticed "quietly" too. Makes me wonder what would motivate the submitter to
add that word? What spin is that trying to achieve?

------
braythwayt
I’m not a fan of Microsoft the corporation, nor of Mr. Gates’ business
tactics, but I cannot deny feeling a lump in my throat. This departure really
does represent a changing of the guard, at least as much as him ceding the
CEO’s chair to Ballmer.

This feels like the end of one of the most important eras in the information
revolution.

